# خراطيم الحريق المناسبة لمعدلات التدفق المختلفة



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

FIRE HOSE FLOW CAPACITY:طول خرطوم الحريق المناسب لمعدل التدفقDISTANCE ,FEETطول الخرطوم
100
200
300
400
500
GPMمعدل التدفق
425
275
240
200
185
HOSE DIAقطر الخرطوم
2 x 2.5"

 عدد2 خرطوم كل منها قطر 1.5"
​ FLOW OF 200 GPM THROUGH DIFFERENT HOSE DIAMETERS ACC TO LENGTH DIA
2.5"
2"
1.75"
1.5"

MAX. HOSE LENGTH feet​500400300100
رجاء لمخرجي الموقع أن يجدوا حلا للمساحة المتاحة و امكانية استخدام وورد و اكسل لتيسير الامر علينا

كبائن خراطيم الحريق FHC= fire hose cabinets :
تعد من اهم و سائل الاطفاء و هي تتيح المقاومة عن بعد فالباشبوري مرماه حوالي 15 متر 0 حسب ضغط المياه ) و الخرطوم طوله 30 متر و ل>لك فان الخرطوم الواحد يصلح لخدمة دائرة نصف قطرها 30 متر و قطر الخرطوم 1.5" و الباشبوري من النوع القابل للانضباط 
و الخرطوم اما مطاط أو من الالياف المنسوجة و يلف حول بكرة من الصاج و متصلة بمصدر المياه بواسطة محبس ( صمام ) 1.5" 
أو من الالياف و قابل للطي المتتالي و يعلق في مسطرة حتي يمكن فرده بسهولة و سرعة اكبر من الملفوف على بكرة 
و يثبت الصندوق في مكان سهل الوصول اليه كبداية ممر او بجوار باب المدخل أو في منطقة يسهل الولوج منها الى حيث يتوقع الحريق
رشاشات الحريق : 
كل رشاش يغطي مساحة تتراوح بين 9 ، 12 متر مربع 
الماسورة 1" تحمل عدد 2 رشاش 
الماسورة 1.25 " تحمل 3 رشاشات 
الماسورة 1.5" تحمل 5 رشاشات 
الماسورة الـ 2" تحمل 10 رشاشات 
الماسورة الـ 2.5 تحمل 40رشاش فحالة الخطورة الخفيفة لانتشار الحريق أو 20 لو أن معدل انتشار الحريق عاديبين بينما تحمل 15 حبة ا>اكان المعدل متزايد الخطورة 
الماسورة 3" تحمل 40 في الحالة العادية ينما في الحالة العادية تعمل عدد غبر محدود من الرشاشات بينما تحمل 27 رشاش في الحالات متزايدة الخطورة 
الماسورة 4" تحمل 100 رشاش في الحالة العادية ،بينما تحمل 55 رشاش في الحالات العادبة 
الماسورة 6" تحمل250 بينما تحمل 155 في الحالات العادية 

وه>ه لبنة اولية في الموضوع و اتمني ان يشارك الزملاء بما لديهم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ايه رأي مخرجي الموقع ينفع تتقرأ كده ؟ أكيد عندكم حل و لازم اختيارات كتابة مثل انشاء جدول كتابة نص 
نص مساحته 200كيلوبايت ، نص 250 ميجا بايت ، نص 500 ميجا بايت ، نص مساحته حتي 2 ميجا .... حتقولو حول ل بي دي اف و ارفع على الموقع ، للاسف انا مابعرفش و لو فيه صندوق بريد ثابت ارسل لكم سي دي أو اكثر و انتم ارفعوه باسمي 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد العزيز احمد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

يامهندس صبري نشكرك علي جهودك ومعلوماتك المفيد

انا عندي استفسار ارجوا الافادة لماذا طول خطوم مياة الحريق 30متر لماذا لايكون اكثر او اقل
تحياتي لك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هذا الرقم خاص بصناديق الحريق التي تنشأ داخل أو على سور الميني و 30 متر تعني انه بامكانك التعامل مع دائرة قطرها 60 متر و هذا القطر مناسب لمعدل التدفق و ستلاحظ من الجدول الاول ان هناك تناسب بين معدل تدفق مياه الاطفاء و قطر و طول الخرطوم و تدخل في الحسابات المقاومة الاحتكاكية للخرطوم و وزن الخرطوم ممتلئ و امكانية الشخص العادي غير المدرب عضليا ان يحمل على كتفه خرطوم و المسافة التي يمكنه ان يمشيها حاملا هذا الخرطوم و اذا رجعت للمواصفات القياسية للـ nfpa ستجد مبررات ذلك ويمكنك تناول الموضوع كمسألة هيدروليكس 
وفقكم الله


----------



## Badran Mohammed (15 ديسمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك موضوع مفيد


----------



## ابن العميد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس صبري الموضوع جميل بخصوص مكافحة الحريق 
اما بخصوص الارفاق هيه بسيطة لانها هتخدم في مسألة تنسيق الجدول لانه فعلا الجدولة غير متاحة ولكن الارفاق والرفع افضل لان التحميل بيبقي علي موقع اخر وبالتالي سرعة الموقع بتبقي مقبولة للمتصفح 
وانشاء الله من خلال التطوير يكون فيه الخدمات دي
شكرا علي الافادة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا و انا لا انكر انكم تبذلون الكثير في خدمة المنتدي ولكن مشكلتي اني تعلمت استخدام الكميوتر على كبر ولذلك فانا لا احسن استخدام ادواته و اتمني اني استطيع تمنياتي لكم بالخير دائما


----------



## السيد احمد (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا استاذى الفاضل


----------



## aati badri (18 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا و انا لا انكر انكم تبذلون الكثير في خدمة المنتدي ولكن مشكلتي اني تعلمت استخدام الكميوتر على كبر ولذلك فانا لا احسن استخدام ادواته و اتمني اني استطيع تمنياتي لكم بالخير دائما


 

كلنا ذاك الرجل يارجل
يمكن انا محظوظ معي شباب الديقتال في نفس المكتب

لكن المسالة ساهلة جدا ياهندسة
من المنتدى 
أختار الإنتقال الى الوضع المتطور
اختار إرفاق ملف في المشاركة
بعد تكتب الجدول في الإكسل
انقر ياليمين
أختار آد تو ارشيف 
أختار رار أو ذيب
في قوقل أة خلافه أكتب آي فايل إت
تفتح صفحة 
أختار الفايل من مكانه مثلا سطح المكتب
أختار أب لوود
ثم اعتمد المشاركة
ونحن في انتظار الولائم الرائعة
وما اروع ولائمك


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
مهندس صبري 
ممكن ترشدني في مبني مساحتة كبيره تقريبا 13000 متر مربع وبه عدد 500 أسبرنكلير للدور الواحد
دلوقتي أخر عدد للأسبرينكلر في الpipe sizing هو تقريبا 250 وهو ما يعادل 6" بوصة 
طيب كيف أحسب قطر الماسورة لهذا العدد
وهل هذا يتطلب وجود أكثر من ريزير
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## المستخدم الشاب (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
كنت عايز أعرف ايه هي الأبعاد المختلفة لصناديق الحريق
لكافة التطبيقات مع الوضع في الغعتبار وجود أسطوانت داخل هذا الصندوق
وجزاكم الله خيرا

بالنسبة لسؤال مساحة المبني اللي كنت سألته أنا لقيت الإجابه بس مستني الإجابه من حضرتكم يمكن أكون فاهم غلط
جزاكم الله الخير كله


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ صبري . وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> fire hose flow capacity:طول خرطوم الحريق المناسب لمعدل التدفقdistance ,feetطول الخرطوم​
> 
> 100
> 200
> ...


 

السلام عليكم
distance ,feetطول الخرطوم​ 
100
200
300
400
500​ذكرت في البداية اطوال الخرطوم أعلاه
ثم عدت وذكرت أن طول الخرطوم 30 متر ( وفي رأيي أن هذا هو الطول الذي يوافق معظم الكودات )
ويقابل 100 قدم 
لكن الأطوال الباقية لا أدري من أي كود وهي
200
300
400
500​ 
نرجو الإفادة

بالنسبة لمساحة التغطية بعض الكودات تسمح بدائرة قطرها 36 متر للخرطوم الذي بطول 30 متر
نتيجة القذف يعني اي مكان في المبنى لا يبعد مسافة اطول من 36 متر

وشكرا لسعة صدرك وتحملنا


----------



## ahmed mohamed (25 أبريل 2010)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كنت عايز أعرف ايه هي الأبعاد المختلفة لصناديق الحريق
> لكافة التطبيقات مع الوضع في الغعتبار وجود أسطوانت داخل هذا الصندوق
> وجزاكم الله خيرا
> ...



ring system يا هندسة


----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)

سوف أرفق
نشرة ال nfpa
لشهر مارس
التي وصلتني منهم
وتباعا بقية الشهور


----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> سوف أرفق
> نشرة ال nfpa
> لشهر مارس
> التي وصلتني منهم
> وتباعا بقية الشهور


 
ةاخرى لنفس الشهر


----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2010)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كنت عايز أعرف ايه هي الأبعاد المختلفة لصناديق الحريق
> لكافة التطبيقات مع الوضع في الغعتبار وجود أسطوانت داخل هذا الصندوق
> وجزاكم الله خيرا
> ...


 

السلام عليكم
آآآآآآآآآآآآسفين ياهندسة على التأخير
سوف أرفق ملف مصور للكبائن 
من شركتي هبة ((اسم شركة مش.... )(الصفحات 1 و2)
واسفيكو - العاملات بالمملكة -
أرجو أن تفي بالمطلوب
كما أرجو أن لا نكون قد تاخرنا وفات الميعاد
وناس الانشائي فاتوك
والإستشاري زعلان منك
أصلهم كفانا الله شرهم دائما زعلانين مننا


http://ifile.it/zn5kao1/FireFighting.pdf


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك
طيب لو تسمح حضرتك
تعطيني أبعاد الصندوق الذي يحتوي علي أسطوانتين


----------



## aati badri (27 أبريل 2010)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك
> طيب لو تسمح حضرتك
> تعطيني أبعاد الصندوق الذي يحتوي علي أسطوانتين


 
وعليكم السلام
المطلوب؟
يحوي اسطوانتين فقط؟
أم معهم بكرة خرطوم ؟
وحجم الأسطوانتين في كل الأحوال ؟
وشكرا


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (27 أبريل 2010)

مطلوب هو صندوق يحتوي علي خرطوم الحريق و حنفية الدفاع المدني و أسطوانتان (كميائية و ثاني أكسيد كربون)
شكرا مهندس عطا​


----------



## aati badri (27 أبريل 2010)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> مطلوب هو صندوق يحتوي علي خرطوم الحريق و حنفية الدفاع المدني و أسطوانتان (كميائية و ثاني أكسيد كربون)
> 
> شكرا مهندس عطا​


 
معليش وزن الاسطوانتين ياهندسة
6 و10 و5 كجم


----------



## aati badri (27 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> السلام عليكم
> distance ,feetطول الخرطوم​
> 100
> 200
> ...


 
المقصود نصف قطرها 36 متر


----------



## nofal (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكورون على هذه المشاركات و التفاعلات الايجابية 
و دائما هكذا العطاء


----------



## أبو تسنيم محمد (27 أبريل 2010)

الأخوة الكرام علم مكافحة الحريق من العلوم الدقيقة المبنية على قيم ونتائج نابعة عن تجارب ونصيحتي لمن يتحدث فية ان لا يستخدم لفظ تقريبا أو حوالي وان يذكر مصدر المعلومة وهذا العلم به الكثير من الاجتهادات المنتشرة والغير مقبولة وهذا ليس نقد لاحد بل هو من باب التناصح 
وبالنسبة لموضوع صناديق الحريق اليكم ما يلي :
Fire hose cabinets system​ 
أنواع الكباين المستخدمة :
1- F H C(type -1) 
1- F H C(type -2) 
1- F H C(type -3) 
أنواع الخراطيم المستخدمة في الكباين :
1- ال fire hose reel : وهو عبارة عن خرطوم مطاطي على بكرة دائرية بها مفصلة وهذه المفصلة تلف 90 درجة وتخرج عمودية على الحائط 

2- ال fire hose rack : خرطوم قماش (كتان) موضوع على رف ويتم سحبه مثل الستارة

F H C (type -2) ​F H C (type -1)​وجه المقارنة​مطاطي أو كتان​قماش​نوع الخرطوم المستخدم​1",1,5"​ 2,5"​قطر الخرطوم المستخدم​30 m​30 m​طول الخرطوم​الشخص العادي ​رجل الإطفاء​المستخدم​100 gpm​250 gpm​التدفق اللازم للكابينة​4,5 bar min , 7 bar max​4,5 bar min , 12 bar max​الضغط المتبقي عند كل كابينة​1- ممرات الخروج​1- الباسطة المتوسطة بين الأدوار​مكان التركيب​2- الباسطة المتوسطة بين الأدوار​2- ممرات الخروج​3- في الجراجات عند مدخل ومخرج الرامب​3- آخر باسطة في السلم (السلم لايصل للسطح)​​4- السطح(السلم يصل للسطح)​​5- الحائط المجاور لأي مخرج أفقي ​​6- المدخل الرئيسي للمبنى​ 
ملاحظات هامة​1- في المباني ذات الإرتفاعات العالية يكون ال Head الخاص بالطلمبة كبير وبالتالي قد يصل الضغط عند الكابينة لقيمة أكبر من ال max لذلك يتم تركيب prv

2- لابد من تواجد ال F H C (type -1) و F H C (type -2)في ال system ولا يمكن الإكتفاء بواحدة دون الأخرى , وقد تكونا متجاورتان أو متباعدتان أو في صندوق واحد وتسمى F H C (type -3) أو fire station (هذا الكلام خاص بالأماكن الغير مشتملة على رشاشات ) 


3- عند حساب التدفق اللازم للكابنتين يؤخذ 250 gpm وليس 350 gpm وذلك لأنه في بداية الحريق يقوم شاغلي المكان بأستخدام F H C (type -2) أي 100 gpm وبمجرد وصول رجال الإطفاء يغلق F H C (type -2) ويستخدم F H C (type -1) أي 250 gpm 

4- طول الخرطوم كما سبق 30 م مسافة قذف الخرطوم 5 م ويتم اعتبار هذه المسافة معامل آمان عند فرش الكباين


5- قطر riser الكباين يجب ألا يقل عن 4 بوصة وذلك بالنسبة ل F H C (type -1) و F H C (type -3) , أما قطر riser النظام المشترك (رشاشات وكباين) يجب ألا يقل عن 6 بوصة 

6- هناك ثلاثة أشكال للكباين هي ال recessed , semi recessed & exposed 


7- ال min flowrate للأنظمة التي تشتمل على كباين فقط يختلف وفقا لمساحة الدور كما يلي :
 - مساحة الدور 7500 م2 أو أقل (يكون ال min flowrateلل most remote riser هي 500 gpm ولأي riser إضافي 250 gpm ويجب ألا يتجاوز ال total system flowrate عن 1250 gpm 
 - مساحة الدورأكبر من 7500 م2 (يكون ال min flowrateلل most remote riser two هي 500 gpm لكل واحد منهما ولأي riser إضافي 250 gpm 



8- ال min flowrate للأنظمة المشتركة التي تشتمل على كباين ورشاشات  يختلف وفقا لمدى تغطية المبنى بالرشاشات كما يلي :
 - جميع اجزاء المبنى مغطاة بالرشاشات : نوجد احتياج الكبائن كما بالنقطة السابقة ثم نحسب احتياج الرشاشات ثم نختار الأكبر مع اعتبار ألا يتجاوز ال total system flowrate عن 1000 gpm 
 - بعض اجزاء المبنى مغطى بالرشاشات : نوجد احتياج الكبائن كما بالنقطة السابقة ثم نضيف على هذا الإحتياج قيمة معينة وهذه القيمة هي القيمة الأصغر من القيمتين الآتيتين :
 1-الأحتياج المحسوب لنظام الرشاشات 
 2- 150 gpm للخطورة الخفيفة و500 gpm للخطورة المتوسطة 

هذا الكلام مصدره NFPA -14
ومن اراد اي استفسار فليتفضل


----------



## aati badri (29 أبريل 2010)

أبو تسنيم محمد قال:


> الأخوة الكرام علم مكافحة الحريق من العلوم الدقيقة المبنية على قيم ونتائج نابعة عن تجارب ونصيحتي لمن يتحدث فية ان لا يستخدم لفظ تقريبا أو حوالي وان يذكر مصدر المعلومة وهذا العلم به الكثير من الاجتهادات المنتشرة والغير مقبولة وهذا ليس نقد لاحد بل هو من باب التناصح


 

أبو تسنيم سلام عليكم
عمل رائع ومتقن من وجهة نظري
ولكن 
علم مكافحة الحريق من العلوم الدقيقة المبنية 

أولا : مكافحة الحريق ليس من العلوم الدقيقة ( بل أشك أنه علم من الاساس)
والدليل هذه الأرقام المتضاربة أمامك وأستطيع أن آتيك بالمزيد ومن كودات ومراجع تعد معتبرة عند أهلها
ونصيحتي لمن يتحدث فية ان لا يستخدم لفظ تقريبا أو حوالي وان يذكر مصدر المعلومة
ثانيا : أظننا في ساحة علم ويمكنك توجيه سهامك مباشرة لما تراه خطا ومناقشته أو تصحيحه مثلا تقول
يا عبدالعاطي - اللهو أنا - أخطأت هنا وهنا وهناك والصح كده ويتواصل الحوار
وهذا العلم به الكثير من الاجتهادات المنتشرة والغير مقبولة وهذا ليس نقد لاحد 

غير مقبولة من من؟

وهذا ليس نقد لاحد 

والنقد ماله ياحبيب ؟
لولا النقد لما كانت كل هذه العلوم
أنقد وأنقد وأنقد وتقبل النقد 
تبيت نار تصبح رماد
مثل لامكان له لكنه عجبني فاتيت به


----------



## aati badri (29 أبريل 2010)

أبو تسنيم محمد قال:


> 4- طول الخرطوم كما سبق 30 م مسافة قذف الخرطوم 5 م ويتم اعتبار هذه المسافة معامل آمان عند فرش الكباين
> 
> 
> 5- قطر riser الكباين يجب ألا يقل عن 4 بوصة وذلك بالنسبة ل F H C (type -1) و F H C (type -3) , أما قطر riser النظام المشترك (رشاشات وكباين) يجب ألا يقل عن 6 بوصة
> ...


 
4- طول الخرطوم كما سبق 30 م مسافة قذف الخرطوم 5 م ويتم اعتبار هذه المسافة معامل آمان عند فرش الكباين

أمامي مرجع بريطاني رسمي ومحترم ويقابل ASPE في أمريكا
ويذكر أن مسافة القذف 6 متر وليس 5 كما ذكرت كما أشك أن NFPA إهتمت بهذه الجزئية
وجاري البحث والتقصي
6- هناك ثلاثة أشكال للكباين هي ال recessed , semi recessed & exposed 

هنالك نوع جاف يركب خارج خارج المباني بالقرب من الهيدرانت
وموصف بالNFPA وبه اكسسوارات كالفأس والتورش وأثنين خرطوم والمفاتيح وخلافه
والبعض يضيف بطانية


----------



## حسام محمد (29 أبريل 2010)

شي حلو كتير 
من زمان بدنا هيك معلومات قيمة عن الحريق 
شكرا يا باشا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ابا تسنيم
انا سعيد بمداخلتك ونحن نضع نصب اعيننا الا يكون احدنا موضع سخرية و نقبل النقد و لولا اختلاف وجهات النظر لما كانت هناك علوم وفي علمنا هذا لاتوجد ثوابت و لكن توجد حدود بين قيمتين : قيم اثبتت تجارب المتعاملين على عدم تجاوزها و من هنا تجئ كلمة تقريبا و انا اشكر زميلنا المهندس عبد العاطي لسعة صدره 
هذه نقطة 
الاهم هو الاهتمام بصياغة النص 
ارجو ان تعيد صياغة ما ورد من معلومات قيمة حتي تكون مفهومة فالمفردات متراكبة مع الارقام مع المعلومة المقصود توصيلها 
رجاء لكل الزملاء ان يهتموا بالصياغة و لا يتعجلوا اضافة موضوعاتهم قبل المراجعة ، و خاصة النصوص المترجمة ، و انا لا اقلل من اهمية ما كتب ولكني حريص على ان لا نلخبط الزملاء بنصوص غير واضحة 
وكلنا يسعي للافضل و الاقيم اي الافضل نصا و المعلومة الاكثر قيمة و
قيمة المعلومة في طريقة صياغتها 
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ومناقشات ممتازة سيكون نتاجها اكثر من رائع
و كلنا يجتهد
و الله من وراء القصد


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

وجدت هذا الموضوع في موقع آخر وبإسم آخر
وبتاريخ 21/4/2010 م
ونبهت زملينا في ذاك الموقع الى كتابة منقول
أرجو أن يستجيب


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور يازميلنا على حرصكم الشديد على رد الجهد لاصحابه 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
و بالمناسبة موضوع يلح علي الكتابة فيه ولا علاقة له بالهندسة علما ولكن خلقا
يستاهل نخصص له موضوع


----------



## noreldin2000 (30 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كما تعلمنا منكم وفقكم الله


----------



## أبوشهدومحمد (1 يوليو 2011)

السلام-عليكم
ممكن-حد-يدلنى-على-مواصفات-مواسير-الحريق-المدفونه-تحت-الارض-تكون-ايه


----------



## abdelsalamn (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## محمد العطفي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (7 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا
م/ابوتسنيم محمد و كل المهندسين


----------



## gaml111 (17 أبريل 2017)

شكراً على الملفات القيمة​


----------



## gaml111 (17 أبريل 2017)

كل الاكواد


----------

